# PIC mikrokontrolleri >  PIC18F2450

## 0xDEAD BEEF

LOTI GRIBU sito picu! Tevalo nav. elfaa ari tipa nav.. kur lai dabuu???  :: ((

p.s. mouser laikam ari nav.
Paldies,
Beefy

----------


## sharps

skaties http://www.digikey.com

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

> skaties http://www.digikey.com


 Sharp - paldies! tur bija! un cena ari laba, ja perk 100 tad 2Ls! BEET
Kas ta par huinju, ka var atrast 100 vietas USA, bet nekaa eiropa..  :: 
Tas tacu nereali neizdevigi pirkt no usa, jo tad muita nodoklis jamaksa...  :: 

Vai tiesam nav kas liidziigs ari mums lohiem no eiropas?  :: 

Paldies,
Beefy

----------


## Delfins

Pameklē pa :ru iekš google ... eBay arī nav... liekas specifiskas lietas nekad tā plauktos nestāv...

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

delfin - :ru neder, jo ru nav eiropa!  ::  Vai pareizak sakot - eiropas savieniba. Ja pasutisi no EU valstim, nebus muita nodoklis! Tas ir ari tas, ko es velos panakt!
Beefy

----------


## Delfins

Sūtu preces no eBay no jebkuras vietas, iepriekš sarunājot ar pārdevēju, ka tas norādīs GIFT/noncommercial value... un nav jāmaksā nekādi nodokļi.

----------


## sharps

muitas nodoklis nemaz tik trakoti liels nav. kaut kaadi paaris % celjsh arii ja nemaldos paardesmit dolaari.
ieksh eiropas ir http://www.arrow.com. ja nemaldos tad shiem kantoris ir artileerijas ielaa. bet nelaime taa ka vinji apkalpo juridiskaas personas. veel var meegjinaat kaut kur igaunijaa, lietuvaa vai polijaa pie future electronics vai elgerta.lt. bija veel arii citi kantori no kuriem esmu suutiijis, bet tagad preciizi uz sitiena nepateikshu.

----------


## sharps

ja nemaldos muita bija jaasaak maksaat tad ja suutiijuma veertiiba paarsniedz 50USD.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

nu ja es gribu 100 picus, tad ir gan jamaksa un vel ir jamaksa, ja sanem vairak ka 3 vineadas lietas!  :: 
Beefy
kapec 100? jo letak!

----------


## Farads

A kādā korpusā tev vajag? Un cik daudz?

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Paaris lielaja korpusa ar kajam (dip?) un tad vairak un leeti mazaja korpusa, bet ari ar kajam, nevis tadus, kurus pats nemaz nevar pielodet.
Beefy

----------


## EZo

Varu izlīdzēt ar 18F2550 un 18F4550 eksemplāriem.
Papildus jautājums - vai šeit Latvijā kādam ir pieredze šīs grupas PIC USB programmēšanā. Interesē programmatora (ezoflash+) vadība , kas pašreiz tiek veikta no paralēlā porta. Nepieciešams abpusējs ports datiem, ports adresēm 3x8, vadības signāli (WE, OE, Vcc on, Vpp on, adreses čipa izvēle, varbūt vēl kaut ko var piedomāt) . Nav bijis laika, kā arī pieredzes iebraukt softiskajā padarīšanā PC<>PIC USB , draiveros un pašā PICā.

----------

